# No sound on Dell Vostro laptop



## theonenandonly (Feb 7, 2008)

So I've tried almost everything I could find online to fix this problem with no success so far. I decided to give it a go here before resorting to drastic measures (like reinstalling Windows.) 

So here's my situation:

I'm using a Dell Vostro 1000 laptop with Windows XP, and I bought it new about 6-months ago. I've primarily used it for schoolwork, listening to music, and watching the occasional movie - but as of yesterday my sound no longer works. Yesterday afternoon I was listening to music on iTunes using my headphones and then I closed my laptop, and the next time I opened it (a few hours later) I couldn't hear any sound at all from the internal speakers. I couldn't hear the Windows startup sound, Youtube videos, iTunes music... I then put in the headphones and I could only hear sound coming from the left ear. I tried another pair and it had the same problem. 

I used the start-up diagnostics to test the sound card, and I found that the built-in speakers do indeed work, although sound would still only come out of the left ear of the headphones. I loaded Windows again and there was still no sound. I checked device manager to make sure there were no conflicts and there were none - in fact, I've gone through almost every troubleshooter I can find and still no sound. I haven't made any major installations in the past several months and am rather baffled as to why this is happening all of the sudden. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. You could try to remove the sound card in device manager and allow windows to put it back. Other than that, it should still be under warranty? so, I would suggest a call to Dell.


----------

